# Thinking of switching to Quinn but nervous..



## toby2111 (9 Aug 2011)

With Aviva,my premium is jumping up over €100 at renewal.Want to get full cover in a private hospital(semi private room) as I'll prob need hip replacement in a few years.Looked at hia.ie and Quinns Company Care Choice Plan seems to be best value for me,includes day to day expenses also.However are Quinn the least secure of the 3 health providers?If they went bust,were would that leave their customers?Also what are peoples experiences of Quinn Health insurance in general?


----------



## pj111 (9 Aug 2011)

Which Aviva plan were you on? Company Care Choice has a fairly steep excess for day case procedure in Blackrock Clinic, the Beacon and the Mater Private - €200. 

Also a semi private room in a private hospital will cost €125 per claim.

A hip replacement in a hi tech hospital for a 10 day stay would cost €2K, €50 with Aviva. 

Have a look at Business Plan Select Plus for good all round value.

_Patrick_


----------



## toby2111 (9 Aug 2011)

pj111-Im on Everyday Level 1 but it going up to €850 which is too much.Was looking at getting hip done in Santry Sports Clinic,my current plan only covers 75% but Company Care Choice is fully covered there,excess of €125 which is ok.Any policies with no excess are well over €900.Anyway I wont be able to avail of upgraded cover for 2 years but at least the Quinn policy is a more affordable way of clocking up that 2 years.


----------



## pj111 (9 Aug 2011)

Level 1 Everyday is expensive and would be much better served by Business Plan Select Plus or Business Plan Plus depending on how many visits to gps etc you use. Company Care Premium with excess from Quinn is probably too expensive at almost €1,100 Don't forget to factor in extra 3% with Quinn for paying monthly.

_Patrick_


----------



## toby2111 (9 Aug 2011)

I was quoted €712.40 with Quinn including 3%.Just wary about Quinn in case they go bust.Could I take their Company Care Choice policy for this year and switch to Biz PLan Select Plus for the following year and then avail of the enhanced benefits i.e hip surgery.Or do I have to serve that 2 years with same provider?


----------



## pj111 (9 Aug 2011)

That price does not include the 3% credit charge so they may have waived it. The Quinn plan has a lot more excesses. €200excess on day case procedure for a hi tech hospital would put me off tbh. The 2 year upgrade waiting period going from 75% to 100% cover witt €125 excess only applies if you have a pre existing condition. If you have had anything treated for the hip upto now it would be regarded as a pre existing condition. The same will apply going from a plan with a €200 excess to €75 excess- if you have a pre existing condition - 2 year waiting period to access enhanced benefits.

_Patrick_


----------



## toby2111 (9 Aug 2011)

Yeh,I've seen a few consultants about the hip but I've never made a claim.I was born with Perthes disease so I presume this has to be classified as a pre-existing condition?
So do you think the extra €100 for the Aviva plan(€811) is better than the Quinn(€712).
Why would the €200 excess for day case in hi tech hospital put you off?I'm not really clued in to health insurance and you seem to know your stuff!!


----------



## pj111 (9 Aug 2011)

Yes it would be regarded as a pre existing condition so. There may well be further changes in the market in relation to cover for hip replacements in privte and hi tech hospitals, VHI have already reduced cover on almost all their policies, Aviva a couple of plans and Quinn yet to reduce cover. I presume you have compared these metioned plans on the hia website. I make the point of the €200 excess because it is the highest excess in the market for that category. 

A corrective osteotomy of the lower end radius would probably only incur an excess of €125 with Quinn and €75 excess with Aviva at the moment in the Sports Surgery Clinic in Santry. By the time you need surgery, everything will probably have changed anyhow. 

_Patrick_


----------



## toby2111 (9 Aug 2011)

Yes Patrick I'm hoping to prolong surgery as long as possible but I would like to get the 2 year waiting period over as soon as possible so at least then I'll be able to access full cover in private hospital if I'm in bad shape in 2 years.
Spent some time on hia.ie website,its very helpful.I'm looking at Company Care Choice(Quinn) versus Biz Plan Select Plus versus Company Health Plus No Excess.The latter is pricy for me but it has no excess whereas the Choice plan is cheaper but higher excess.Its pretty confusing, because as with all insurance,you only realise its worth/worthlessness when you have to claim.


----------



## pj111 (9 Aug 2011)

Both Aviva & Quinn will give up to 10% discount on motor / home policies depending on number of policies you have with them.

_Patrick_


----------



## NovaFlare77 (10 Aug 2011)

Hi toby

Based on how BUPA handled things when they announced their closure, your policy with Quinn would probably run until it's renewal if they announced a wind up. I think the likliehood of that is minimal considering the administrators have been appointed by the Central Bank/Financial Regulator, and the Regulator stated at the time that business would operate as normal. However, even if it did happen, it wouldn't happen overnight and you'd have until your renewal to make other arrangements.

I'm on Company Care Choice myself and I've had no problems so far. I've made a few out-patient claims, as well as a daycase claim last year and all were settled with no fuss.

Hope that helps in someway.


----------



## MrEBear (10 Aug 2011)

Hi, I just want to point out that it is extremely unlikely that Quinn Health will go bang as they are a highly profitable company and weren't affected by what happened with Quinn direct as they are a separate company. 

On the topic of your cover, have a chat with your provider and see if there is anything they can do for you first, then if you're still not satisfied with them give Quinn a call and explain your worries to them before taking cover and they in turn will explain their current situation to you. 

Best of luck. Bear


----------



## toby2111 (12 Aug 2011)

Read Aviva booklet and I see they've brought in a co payment charge of €2000 on certain plans for certain procedures and hip replacement is one of these.Rang Aviva,they said it's not on the Biz Select Plus Plan.I asked are they going to introduce it to more plans,guy gave the old favourite reply "not at the current moment".With Aviva removing some of their plans,my fear now is that charge will be imposed on me in a year or two.No way am I paying over €800 a year(and rising) for health insurance to be told I have to pay another €2000 for hip replacement.Looks like I'll switch to Quinn now.


----------



## pj111 (13 Aug 2011)

toby2111 said:


> Read Aviva booklet and I see they've brought in a co payment charge of €2000 on certain plans for certain procedures and hip replacement is one of these.Rang Aviva,they said it's not on the Biz Select Plus Plan.I asked are they going to introduce it to more plans,guy gave the old favourite reply "not at the current moment".With Aviva removing some of their plans,my fear now is that charge will be imposed on me in a year or two.No way am I paying over €800 a year(and rising) for health insurance to be told I have to pay another €2000 for hip replacement.Looks like I'll switch to Quinn now.


 
There is no co payment charge on Business Plan Select Plus (biz plan plus is a different plan again) for a hip replacement. It would only cost €50 with Aviva but €2,000 for that 10 day stay in Mater Private, the Beacon or Blackrock with Quinn or €125 in private hospitals.

_Patrick_


----------



## toby2111 (13 Aug 2011)

Looking at Santry Sports Clinic for the operation in the future,friend of mine got it done there and fully recommended it.So hopefully wont need Mater private,Beacon etc.Just get the feeling Aviva are going to add the co payment charge onto more&more policies while health insurance prices will continue to rise with all companies.I've narrowed it down to Business Plan Select Plus or Company Care Choice and I keep wavering between the two!Decisions,decisions!!


----------



## pj111 (14 Aug 2011)

Even if they do make the change , it would only effect you in 1 years time on renewal and you could switch without upgrade to a plan that doesn't have it. 

Quinn may do the same too and similarly it won't affect you until renewal in August 2012.

_Patrick_


----------



## toby2111 (15 Aug 2011)

Switched to biz plan select plus.But my price at renewal next year will be €910!!!Premiums going up from 1st sept,so I'll probably not be able to afford to renew next year.Why do companies hike their prices when they know full well that they'll loose customers??Doesn't make any economic sense to me!


----------



## pj111 (22 Aug 2011)

It might not be. Next year it could be more or it could be less. 

_Patrick_


----------

